# trigger guard trauma



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Help. I have a beretta over under. Love it. Bought with money my dad left me to remember him. Can shoot target loads without a problem. Hunt primarily waterfowl with winchester hi vel steel and black cloud high velocity. 6 boxes into the season it breaks open. even with 10 days off rips open. FYI xrays do no show any bone trauma.

Have tried padding trigger guard and/or finger. still have marked trauma.

Any ideas? Looking for serious answers only - not get a different shotgun!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have run into the same thing shooting my citori 3 1/2" over under shooting 3 1/2 inch loads, especially in warm weather shooting without gloves on.

I have found that I was gripping the gun to tightly, pushing my trigger finger all the way in, almost to the point of pulling the trigger with the middle of my trigger finger instead of the tip, which in turn brings your whole hand closer to the trigger guard making it subject to the recoil. I also noticed it more on the second shot, figuring I was loosing my grip a bit.

Also, make sure it fits you, which is probably the biggest reason if a gun is biting you in the cheek or hand. If the gun is just a bit short then you won't get a tight hold on it against the shoulder, causing it to recoil further in distance.

I try to consciously make mental notes as to where I am holding my hand now, and I also went to shooting with leather gloves on when it is warm and fingertip insulated gloves when it is colder. I like the velcro mechanics gloves as I still maintain a lot of dexterity with them for leather ones, or batting gloves.

Also, an old topic here on the same issue -http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=46255


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Ever consider changing to a release trigger? All you have to do to fire is relax your hand, which allows it to go with the movement of the gun. Stops flinching as well.


----------

